# Solfugid ID



## 423 (May 26, 2005)

Hey, I just got 4 solfugids today and I haven't kept any before so I don't know anything about them except basic care and stuff.
But what I would really like to know is what species or at least what genera they might be.

This first one was bought as Galeodes sp., which I also think it is, maybe arabs.



But this other one I have no idea what it could be? It's probably from the same location as the first one if that's any help? It's small and fuzzy like a chicken =)



Thankful for any guesses =)


----------



## Scourge (May 26, 2005)

Could it perhaps be the adult male of the same species?


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (May 26, 2005)

Sorry man i know nothing about these, but i have to say jesus those things are cool ive seen these before but never with such hairy legs thats a really cool spider you have there dude 
Great pictures


----------



## CedrikG (May 26, 2005)

the last one is totally awesome, haha real funny, hope you will get some info im sorry I cant help either


----------



## Randolph XX() (May 26, 2005)

http://www.solpugid.com/
they are just too cool, but don't live long....


----------



## Alex S. (May 26, 2005)

Very nice solifugids. They are both females. The first one is of the family _Galeodidae_ and most likely in the genus _Galeodes_. _Galeodes arabs_ is a fairly common, large species of northern Africa so it is possible that is what it could be. Separate species within the genus _Galeodes_ are almost impossible to identify just from photos. The second specimen might be of a different genus within the _Galeodidae_ or more likely a species within the _Solpugidae_, another family with large species occurring in Africa. I am by no means an authority on _Solifugae_, though, so these are just guesses. Beautiful arachnids nonetheless, whatever the exact species may be.

Alex S.


----------



## 423 (May 27, 2005)

Thanks for the answers, they are really interresting to watch. I sat up half the night wathing them dig around and hunting crickets.
Awesome arachnids.


----------



## 423 (May 27, 2005)

@ Alex >>> How do you tell whether it's male or female by the way?


----------



## Nikos (May 27, 2005)

Nice arachninds Jim!
I have no idea about keeping them but I think I read somewhere that they are supposed to be kept on sand only.


----------



## phormingochilus (May 27, 2005)

Males have a socalled flagellum on the outher surface of the chelicerae. It consist of strongly modified setae, and is quite obvious when knowing what to look out for.

Did you buy these at the EI show in Roskilde - Denmark? I bought two of the small furry ones ;-)

Regards
Søren




			
				423 said:
			
		

> @ Alex >>> How do you tell whether it's male or female by the way?


----------



## 423 (May 27, 2005)

vardoulas said:
			
		

> Nice arachninds Jim!
> I have no idea about keeping them but I think I read somewhere that they are supposed to be kept on sand only.


Hi Nikos, yeah they're the coolest arachnids ever. If your thinking of the fourth picture that was just a box I put it in while I was readying another enclosure with lots of sand   



			
				phormingochilus said:
			
		

> Males have a socalled flagellum on the outher surface of the chelicerae. It consist of strongly modified setae, and is quite obvious when knowing what to look out for.
> 
> Did you buy these at the EI show in Roskilde - Denmark? I bought two of the small furry ones ;-)
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks for that info. I don't seem to have any males then.

I was never in Roskilde but I bought these from Stefan Bergström (Phalagorn) , I think he got them there.


----------



## Alex S. (May 27, 2005)

423 said:
			
		

> @ Alex >>> How do you tell whether it's male or female by the way?


Hi Jim,

Like Phormingochilus said, there is a flagellum on the male chelicerae. Also the size and stockiness of the body relative to the legs indicates that they are most likely females, where as males have a lankier build.

Alex S.


----------

